# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Nano-cubo De 80 L

## Marco Fonseca



----------


## Marco Madeira

Olá Marco! Isso está com bom aspecto!!  :SbOk:    Não podes colocar mais fotos?

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Marco,
Isso está muito bonito :Pracima:  ,que tál colocares ai o setup dessa montagem?...
Eu tanbem tenho um cubo em projecto,que é...digamos maiorzito. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Marco Fonseca

Olá marco!
tenho mais algumas mas são mais antigas e não são lá muito boas porque foram tiradas com um QTEC, ando literalmente a  :yb620:   por uma maquina nova, enquanto não tenho terà de ser mesmo com o telemovel. :Admirado:

----------


## Micael Alves

tá muito porreiro parabens  :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:  

que bombas estas a usar?

----------


## Marco Fonseca

AQUAMEDIC 400L/H

----------


## Micael Alves

ok

o cubo terá mais ou menos 45x45x45 certo??

tá feito em que vidro de 5mm ou 6mm??

----------


## Marco Fonseca

Nem por isso...  :yb665:  
não obedece bem a regra... roubei em altura 1 cm para menos e em comprimento 8 cm para mais, para que a luz chega-se mais fundo e as calhas de eluminação não ficassem maiores que o tanque. É um cubo mais esticadinho.
 O vidro é de 5mm.

----------


## Marco Fonseca

Gostaria de deixar aqui mais uma actualização depois de ter colocado alguma rocha morta para completar o hardscape.
Agora é só esperar mais algum tempo (um mes ou dois) e colocar os peixes.

----------


## Antonio Fernandes

Mario, parabens o aquário está muito bonito!
Podes colocar o setup ? ( dá um pouco de trabalho mas é sempre uma ajuda para outros)
AFernandes

----------


## Filipe Simões

eh pah!

Isso tá catita...

Tás praí com xenia branca que nunca mais acaba...

Quando convidas a malta para ir dar uma vista de olhos nisso?

----------


## Marco Fonseca

As fotos não são muito boas mas pronto... são as ultimas antes da introdução dos peixes que já não deve demorar muito!!

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Marco,
Isso está realmente muito bonito :Pracima:  ,mas faz lá a vontade ao pessoal e coloca o setup da montagem,pra quem estiver a pensar fazer um nano é sempre uma ajuda e penso que não seja nenhum segredo da tua parte,ou é?.... :Admirado:

----------


## Marco Fonseca

Não Luis, não é segredo nenhum mas como ainda não fui verificar os nomes correctos dos corais não quis ainda colocar o setup, mas pronto... vai mesmo assim!!!

*Data de montagem:* 01/11/2006

*Aquario:* 50*42*41

*Iluminação:* duas calhas lifeteck com 3 PC de 24 W 10000Kº + 1 PC de 24 W 10000Kº/BLUE

*Movimentação/bombas:* 2 hydor 500 l/h + 1 micra 400l/h + 2 Powerhead aquamedic 400 l/h 

*Refrigeração:* Ventoinha de pc 12V

*Filtragem quimica:* escumador de superficie ligado a um filtro de mochila com carvão activado

*Substracto:* Aragonita + areia de coral ( sugar sise) 

*Rocha:* 7 kg de Rocha Viva + 3 kg de rocha morta 

*Aquecimento:* hydor 50W

*Corais:* 
 Varios tipos de actinodiscus, varios tipos de Zoanthus, Sarcophyton sp., Xenia Branca, Xenia marron, Euphilya sp., Cladiella sp , Sinularia sp.,  Capnella sp., Acropora sp., porites sp., etc.

*Invertebrados:* Lysmata Abroinensis, Fromia milleporella, Spirographis spallanzani, pagurus sp., clibanarios sp, Nassarios, cerites, monodontas 

*Peixes:* nenhum 

*Manutenção:* Trocas de 40 L semanais com água natural 

*Reposição:* Osmose Inversa + Kalk  

*Parametros Médios:*

Densidade: 1023

 Temp  ( 25 - 26°C)

PH: 8,3  8,4

KH: 8 -dKh

Calcio: 340 ppm 

NH4:  0 mg/L

NO3:10 mg/L

NO2: 0 mg/L

PO4: 0 mg/l

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Quando falava no setup referia-me ao equipamento,parecendo que não é sempre uma ajuda a quem pensa fazer um aqua com essas dimensões. :SbOk3:  
Agora só falta ai um ou dois peixitos para dár o toque final,se não te importas dou uma sujestão baseada num gosto muito pesoal,acho que dois meninos destes ficavam lindos ai dentro:http://www.marinecenter.com/fish/gobies/firefish/  :SbSourire:

----------


## Marco Fonseca

Os N. magnifica são realmente bastante aliciantes para um nano mas há dois factores que não me permitem coloca-los no aquário, o primeiro é que atraves de relatos de outros membros verefiquei que esta espécie tem a tendência para o suicidio (saltos para o desconhecido) e outro factor não menos importante é o facto de já estar destinado a entrada para breve de dois amphiprions ocellaris de criação nacional do membro e amigo Jorge Corga.
Mas obrigado pela sugestão, não deixa de ser um peixe bastante bonito. 

Abraços.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Os N. magnifica são realmente bastante aliciantes para um nano mas há dois factores que não me permitem coloca-los no aquário, o primeiro é que atraves de relatos de outros membros verefiquei que esta espécie tem a tendência para o suicidio (saltos para o desconhecido) e outro factor não menos importante é o facto de já estar destinado a entrada para breve de dois amphiprions ocellaris de criação nacional do membro e amigo Jorge Corga.
> Mas obrigado pela sugestão, não deixa de ser um peixe bastante bonito. 
> 
> Abraços.


Pois,eu parti do principio que o aqua tivesse alguma especie de cobertura,sendo aberto é mais complicado. :Admirado:

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

trocas de agua 40 litros por semana!?!? isso dá 50 % do volume.... e eu a pensar que 25% que é o que troco no meu nano, era muito!!!

----------


## Marco Fonseca

Ricardo,
Pareçes surpreendido com o facto mas nem sempre o faço, pelo menos toda de uma vez. Mas vamos por partes!
Tenho por habito efectuar as recolhas de água todas as sextas feiras a noite e trago sempre 40 L para casa, 20 L são colocados na mesma noite e os outros 20 L na segunda ou terça feira seguinte o que perfas uma tpa de  20 L mais ou menos de três em três dias.
Até agora não tenho visto resultados negativos relacionados com estas mudas constantes, muito pelo contrario, tudo parece bastante saudavel.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Marco,

quando é que me convidas para ver essa beldade?! Onde é que apanhas a água? é na Praia de Faro?

Sempre colocaste as bombas com os tubos, por trás, como tinhamos falado à algum tempo?

Um abraço

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Que espectáculo de aquário! Lindíssimo.

Muito bem conseguido esse contraste entre as xenias, os zoanthus e os sarcos e outros corais da mesma cor.

Os frags de corais duros e outros moles mas com aspecto ramificado também estão muito bem colocados. O aquário está cheio e espaçoso.

Parabéns!

----------


## Marco Fonseca

> Olá Marco,
> 
> quando é que me convidas para ver essa beldade?! Onde é que apanhas a água? é na Praia de Faro?


Olá Bruno!
A água recolho-a na praia do Lourenço em Albufeira, creio que é uma praia que conheces bem pois na praia de Faro é practicamente impossivel colectar água devido a falta de um ponto rochoso onde possamos efectuar a colecta e ao facto das ondas serem muito violêntas durante esta altura do ano. 

*Praia do Lourenço / Galé / Albufeira*






> Sempre colocaste as bombas com os tubos, por trás, como tinhamos falado à algum tempo?
> 
> 
> Um abraço


Sim, por de trás da parede rochosa as coisas são um pouco mais complexas do que parecem e realmente tudo foi planeado de maneira a evitar problemas no futuro, mas eu esplico!!
 Uma das opções que considerei mais viável derivado ao aquário ser um pouco alto, foi a construção de uma rack em eggcrate.





 A finalidade desta estrutura é a de provocar uma melhor sustentação da parede de rocha e a de criar uma zona vazia para acomodar duas bombas hydor de 500l/h ligadas a duas pequenas mangueiras de forma a enviar a água que está por detrás da parede para a zona anterior do aquário, e outra bomba de 400 l/h direccionada para o seu interior para provocar turbilhão e evitar zonas anaérobicas na parte posterior.
A primeira vista o nano parece que só tem  duas P.H de 400 l/h mas escondidas por trás da R.V estão mais 1400 l/h de circulação repartida por três bombas, é uma verdadeira casa de maquinas em miniatura.


 

mas não digas a ninguem!!!:  :yb624:  

Alfredo;
Muito obrigado pelas tuas palavras, se um dia tiveres oportunidade de cá passares serás sempre bem vindo a minha casa!

Abraços.

----------


## Filipe Simões

Caro Marco, 

Quando é que surge o convite para ver a peça de perto?

----------


## Marco Fonseca

Filipe!!!
 Este penico só tem 50 cm de cumprimento!!! O que é que há para ver mais??!!

----------


## Filipe Simões

ok, esquece lá isso...

----------


## Marco Fonseca

OK!

Entretanto vejo-me a braços com outro dilema, a falta de espaço para as coisas crescerem. Já estou a começar a ter problemas em relação a praga de xenias e o aquário parece que esta atafulhado e ainda nem sequer entraram os peixes. 
Se calhar é altura de efectuar um desbaste.
Entretanto aqui fica uma foto do estado actual para verem a velocidade de crescimento desta praga.

Abraços.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Hum... isso da praga de xenias, diz-me qualquer coisa...

----------


## Marco Fonseca

Pois é joão, já tinha-mos falado pessoalmente sobre este assunto mas se calhar não te apercebes-te da real "gravidade" que se esta a formar no aquário. O meu maior receio é que ao tentar irradica-las de alguns pontos da rocha fique agarrado tecido das xenias e voltem a desenvolver-se novamente nos mesmos pontos.
 Mas que tenho que começar o  desbaste o quanto antes senão qualquer dia *só* terei xenias por todo o lado.

Abraços.

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola 
o aqua esta muito giro
mas ainda no percebi as medidas :Coradoeolhos:  
que medidas ten?

----------


## Ingo Barao

esquece
confudi com outro aqua :SbClown:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Bom dia Marco

Os nudibrânqueos Aeolidae do género Phyllodesmium são predadores de xénias. De facto e como poderás ver nas fotografias do artigo cientifico anexo http://www.mapress.com/zootaxa/2004f/zt00596.pdf e também no livro do Shimek sobre invertebrados que aqui não tenho agora comigo mas logo ja te dou mais detalhes, têm um fenótipo (aparência externa) que os confunde com o próprio coral.

A etimologia (origem do nome) do nudibrânqueo Phyllodesmium jakobseniae foi atribuida em honra da Srª Wera Jakobsen uma mergulhadora apaixonada que apoiou os estudos de Alfa-taxonomia de lesmas marinhas através de uma doação ao  BIOPAT (Mecenas para Bio diversidade)

Penso que vem disponibilizados em algumas listas da Indonésia, é uma questão de analisares a questão com quem te vende os animais para o teu aquário, senão mesmo alguém aqui do fórum. Pode ser uma das soluções naturais a adoptar. Se necessitares de tradução de alguma parte do artigo cientifico, diz.
Vê mais estes dois elos (links) http://www.seaslug.info/factsheet.cfm?base=phyllodjako
www.seaslugforum.net

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Valdenir Fernandes

Olá Marco, gostaria de parabenizá-lo pelo seu aquário! A disposição do corais ficou ótima, mesmo com essa infestação de Xênias seu aquários está com um aspecto maravilhoso.

Abraços.

Valdenir.

----------


## Marco Fonseca

Gostaria de agradecer desde já ao Pedro Nuno Ferreira pelas exelentes informações que aqui deixou, para ti Nuno um muito obrigado, e agradecer também ao Valdenir o seu apoio.
E já que aqui estou deixo tambem mais uma foto do estado actual do meu nano já quase a fazer cinco meses e ainda sem peixes!!!

Cumprimentos a todos.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas Marco, Os meus parabems esse magnifico "cubo".  :Pracima:  

cumprimentos

----------


## Luis Nobre

Oi Marco

Épa meus sinceros parabens ,mas para aqui chegar batanhaste...

parabens  :SbOk:  

cumprimentos 
luis

----------


## Paulo Torres

> Olá Bruno!
> A água recolho-a na praia do Lourenço em Albufeira, creio que é uma praia que conheces bem pois na praia de Faro é practicamente impossivel colectar água devido a falta de um ponto rochoso onde possamos efectuar a colecta e ao facto das ondas serem muito violêntas durante esta altura do ano. 
> 
> *Praia do Lourenço / Galé / Albufeira*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sim, por de trás da parede rochosa as coisas são um pouco mais complexas do que parecem e realmente tudo foi planeado de maneira a evitar problemas no futuro, mas eu esplico!!
> ...


Tu es um boss... Grande projecto, sim senhor!
Olha e necessario tanta bomba num aquario destes? Nao tens sump,pois nao? Eu tou a pensar montar um nano com cerca de 70 litros mas era apenas de 40 cm de comprimento mas n existem calhas deste comprimento,ne?

Parabéns, ta excelente

----------


## Marco Fonseca

Olá Paulo, 
Obrigado pela simpatia.
Respondendo as tuas perguntas, a quantidade de bombas vai depender da esigência daquilo que queiras colocar no aquario a nivel de corais, eu como só tenho basicamente corais moles não precisava de tanta circulação  e actualmente retirei duas delas (400 l/h e 500 l/h).
 De resto não tenho sump e há calhas desse tamanho sim.

Abraço.

M. Paulo Fonseca

----------


## NunoAlexandre

Amigo Marco tens um reef  5**** , e quero te agradecer o apoio e ajuda  que me tens dado , temos de combinar uma ida a agua .
um abraço

----------


## Nicolas Garin

> Olá Bruno!
> A água recolho-a na praia do Lourenço em Albufeira, creio que é uma praia que conheces bem pois na praia de Faro é practicamente impossivel colectar água devido a falta de um ponto rochoso onde possamos efectuar a colecta e ao facto das ondas serem muito violêntas durante esta altura do ano. 
> 
> *Praia do Lourenço / Galé / Albufeira*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sim, por de trás da parede rochosa as coisas são um pouco mais complexas do que parecem e realmente tudo foi planeado de maneira a evitar problemas no futuro, mas eu esplico!!
> ...




Boas Marco!!!  :Olá:  
Tenho que te dar os Parabéns pelo teu Nano!!! Tá muito bem concebido, em todos os aspectos, decoração, layout, etc... Tenho é um pedido a fazer-te, será que podes dizer onde conseguiste arranjar a dita "rack"?? 
É que eu estou a pensar fazer tambem um nano e isso dá muito jeito...

Grande Abraço
Nicolas Garin

----------


## NunoAlexandre

Marco my man temos de combinar um acolecta de agua pois agora ja começa a doer ja nao e garrafoes sao bidoes de 50l cada, tenho de mandar fitos do meu reef , ta e estrelas mas muito trabalho.
um abraço

----------


## Marco Fonseca

*De Nuno Alexandre*



> Marco my man temos de combinar uma colecta de água pois agora já começa a doer, já não são garrafões, são bidões de 50 litros cada, tenho de te mandar fotos do meu reef, esta cinco estrelas mas dá muito trabalho.
> Um abraço.


Olá Nuno!
Fico muito satisfeito por ver que o teu projecto esta a ir para a frente e estou ansioso por ver as fotos do teu novo aquário, deve estar realmente muito agradável.
Em relação a colecta de água não te preocupes pois mal o tempo melhore um pouco convocamos a tropa toda e vamos buscar o mar do Sul para nossas casas. :SbSourire:  
Abraços

*De Nicolas Garin*



> Boas Marco!!!  
> Tenho que te dar os Parabéns pelo teu Nano!!! Tá muito bem concebido, em todos os aspectos, decoração, layout, etc... Tenho é um pedido a fazer-te, será que podes dizer onde conseguiste arranjar a dita "rack"?? 
> É que eu estou a pensar fazer tambem um nano e isso dá muito jeito...
> 
> Grande Abraço            
> Nicolas Garin


Olá Nicolas!
Obrigado pelos comentários, são muito simpáticos.
A rack foi fácil de fazer, comprei uma placa de "eggcrate" de 50 x 50 numa loja de acrílicos e cortei com as medidas que queria e depois foi só colar, simples e barato.

Um abraço e felicidades para o teu nano.

*De Luís Nobre*



> Oi Marco
> Épa meus sinceros parabéns, mas para aqui chegar batalhaste...
> Parabéns.  
> 
> Cumprimentos 
> Luís


Isso foram outras guerras meu amigo, agora estamos em tempo de paz :Vitoria:  
Por falar em paz..., é altura de começar-mos a pensar no tal almoço com a malta cá do burgo e a tua presença é fundamental, temos que combinar isso melhor. 

Um grande abraço.


*De Paulo Vasconcelos*




> Boas Marco, Os meus parabéns por esse magnifico "cubo".  
> 
> cumprimentos


Não Paulo, eu é que tenho mais uma vez que te dar os meus parabéns pelo teu magnífico aquário. E um projecto bastante bom e nota-se que está a ser muito bem planificado.
 Tenho estado atento ao seu desenvolvimento e creio que demonstras um bom conhecimento e domínio da matéria e com isso poderá ser um excelente aquário de referência cá da nossa zona num futuro próximo.

Abraços

----------


## Marco Fonseca

Olá a todos!

A algum tempo que resolvi mudar um pouco o aspecto do meu nano e depois de muito mexer e de me livrar de alguns c. moles deu no que deu, (por vezes não sei mais o que fazer com isto), ao ponto de neste momento ter caido um pouco no desmazelo mas o importante é ir actualizando o tópico (os boms e maus momentos) de forma a ver até onde é que isto vai parar.





Abraços a todos.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Boas Marco,

O teu cubo está com um aspecto saudável, tem poucas algas, o que é bastante positivo, mas acho que estas a precisar de um aquário maior :Coradoeolhos:   :SbSourire:  .

Reparei que colocaste um pseudocromis bicolor, é um peixe muito bonito, mas também muito territorial  :SbRequin2:  , não tive muita sorte com o meu :Admirado:  , dá uma vista de olhos aqui (lá pró fim do post): http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=11037

No entanto, na aquariofilia, está mais que provado que cada caso é um caso, por isso, o que para mim foi uma verdadeira fera, para ti até pode ser um anjinho. 

PS: Dá um desbaste valente nessas xenias, que vai ver como isso fica logo com outro aspecto  :CylDentsLapin: .

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

A 1ª das 2 fotos anteriores estava um espectáculo. Só lhe tirava aquele coral que está no chão de fora a criar aquele efeito clássico de caminho de areia:



Não te queixes das xenias, quem me dera que as minhas xenias se dessem assim tão bem. Já me disseram que normalmente é um problema de carência de iodo.

----------


## Marco Fonseca

> Boas Marco,
> 
> O teu cubo está com um aspecto saudável, tem poucas algas, o que é bastante positivo, mas acho que estas a precisar de um aquário maior  .
> 
> Reparei que colocaste um pseudocromis bicolor, é um peixe muito bonito, mas também muito territorial  , não tive muita sorte com o meu , dá uma vista de olhos aqui (lá pró fim do post): http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=11037
> 
> No entanto, na aquariofilia, está mais que provado que cada caso é um caso, por isso, o que para mim foi uma verdadeira fera, para ti até pode ser um anjinho. 
> 
> PS: Dá um desbaste valente nessas xenias, que vai ver como isso fica logo com outro aspecto .


Tens razão Paulo, tenho que começar a pensar em mudar para um maior mas tenho que juntar mais uns euritos primeiro, está escasso!!! :yb665:  

Quanto ao _pseudocromis bicolor_, o meu não foge a regra. É bastante territorial e o resto dos peixes que se cuidem, é um ver se te avias com correrias e porradas a toda a hora, tenho que troca-lo por outro peixe mais sociável.




> A 1ª das 2 fotos anteriores estava um espectáculo. Só lhe tirava aquele coral que está no chão de fora a criar aquele efeito clássico de caminho de areia:


Olá Alfredo!
Eu realmente gostaria de seguir o teu conselho mas aquele coral é uma colónia de zoantos que tem um tamanho um pouco grande para o aquário e não cabe em mais lado nenhum, por isso é que eu digo que já não sei mais o que fazer em relação a isto, se calhar tenho mesmo que pensar noutro aquário maior como diz o Paulo.




> Não te queixes das xenias, quem me dera que as minhas xenias se dessem assim tão bem. Já me disseram que normalmente é um problema de carência de iodo.


Não tenho bem a certeza se uma coisa está associada a outra ou não mas eu adiciono iodo no meu nano uma vez por semana  e a taxa de crescimento é bastante boa.
Abraços.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ja ha um par de meses que nao ha actualizaçoes, sera que ha novas fotos e tal? :yb624:   :yb624:   :SbSourire2:  Va la Marco posta ai!! :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Marco Fonseca

Por enquanto não vai ser possivel pelo facto de não ter net em casa e o pc ter dado o berro, pode ser que para o mês que vem a minha esposa me ofereça um portátil no dia do meu aniverssário e faço nessa altura as actualizações.

Abraço.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde a todos

Alguém sabe como anda este projecto?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Marco Fonseca

Viva Pedro!
O aquario vai bem mas tem tido um percurso meio acidentado devido a experiências a mais, neste momento está num processo de cura de uma invazão de _aiptasias_, mas de resto tudo mais ou menos normal.

----------

